# Can goats have bran mash?



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

I will sometimes give my horse a hot bran mash on cold mornings. with molasses and sometimes apples in it. I would assume that would be ok for goats,,but want to make sure. I have NDs


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

As far as I can tell it's ok to give goats bran mash. You might want to google 'feeding goats bran mash', and see what you think, though.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Eons ago my Nubians enjoyed a day or two of it after kidding.


----------

